# System Properties



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

This is from TenTil
I haven't tried removing the network neighborhood icon

Wanna have your own logo and a Support Information button?

Right click the My Computer icon on your desktop.. then click Properties. Shown here is the section on the bottom of the General tab. Yours may be blank or show the logo of your computer manufacturer. This is done with two files located in your Windows/system folder. Oeminfo.ini, is a simple text file that can be either created or edited with notepad. Oemlogo.bmp, is the Logo (picture) under Manufactured and Supported by:

Tell me more... you say?

Well... Let's start with the text file (Oeminfo.ini). The format of this file is as follows:

[General]
Manufacturer=TenTil 
Model=

[Support Information]
Line1="--------------------------"
Line2="If you are looking for support..."
Line3="Look to a friend..."
Line4=""
Line5=" TenTil "
Line6="--------------------------"

Copy the above text and paste into Notepad. Save the file as Oeminfo.ini in your Windows\system folder (usually C:\Windows\system). You now have a Support Information button. You can edit it to your liking. The first section is what is displayed to the right of the logo. You may enter whatever text you wish after Manufacture and Model. You'll notice I've chosen to leave Model blank.

The second section is what appears in the dialog box when the user clicks the Support Information button. The sequential line numbers must be used here. You seem to be able to add as many lines as you wish. The double quotes are also required. Have fun!!

Wait Ten.. what about the logo??

Oh yeah.. the logo.. Use any graphics program (Paint Shop Pro is one of my favorites) Windows95 Paint will work fine. Either edit the bitmap file Oemlogo.bmp you already have, or create a new one. It must be called Oemlogo.bmp and saved to the Windows\system folder (usually C:\Windows\system) The bitmap needs to be no larger than 180 by 114 pixels, and 256 colors seem to work best. Now for the tip nobody else will tell you. *smile* Windows is going to read all pixels matching the bottom left pixel as transparent!! cool huh?

Wanna remove Network Neighborhood from your desktop?

I know you do .. we all do. We don't use it so we don't wanna look at it. Well, here is a fairly "safe" way of doing it.

Start Poledit. (You can find Poledit on the Windows95 CD in \Admin\Apptools\Poledit ) 
click File .. Open Registry 
select Local User 
select Shell 
select Restrictions 
check Hide Network Neighhborhood 
click OK 
close Poledit 
When asked to save changes to Registry choose yes.

Wanna use Windows Explorer rather than My Computer for viewing Folders?

Change the default for My Computer from Open to Explore.
(saving the need for a separate shortcut).

Double click My Computer
Select View / Options, Folder tab,
make sure that browsing in a single window is selected.
Select the File Types tab, scroll down and click on Folder, then the Edit button. Click on Explore and then Set Default. Click Close and Close again. Now when you double click My Computer on your desktop you will get Windows Explorer. 
(You can still right click and use Open if needed.)

Wanna change your computer's name?
(Registered Owner)

Start Registery Editor
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SOFTWARE / Microsoft / Windows / CuttentVersion / 
In the right plane, double click RegisteredOwner
Under value data: type in your name (or any name you wish) and click OK.
Close Registery Editor

Wanna add a program to the right click on your Start button?

Open Control Panel
Click view / Options / File Types tab
Scroll down until you see File Folder .. Click File Folder
Click the Edit button.. Click New button
Type the name you want in the Action box.. Radio for example (I gotta keep the tunes handy) Next type the path to the application you want to use .. in our example it would be C:\FMRadio\FMradio.exe .. or click the Browse button and select the application file you want.
Next click Close.. then Close again.

Wanna change your Start button?

Look at mine. Cute huh?

I'll tell you all about how I did it.. just not now .. cause now I..

Gotta go.. TenTil 

| Poems | Email | FAQs | Ten's Home | tentil.com |

web page designed by

* f u cn rd ths, u cn gt a gd jb n cmptr prgrmmng.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

submitted by sooky47
The process that you described does not work in Win ME ... it does work with xp, though! (added by brindle: I used it with 98\se)
But I found this on the net ........
Not Displaying the Network Neighborhood Icon on Desktop:

1. Start Regedit
2. Go to HKey_Current_User \ Software\ Microsoft \Windows \ Current Version \ Policies \ Explorer
3. Right click on the right panel and add a New / DWORD
4. Name it: NoNetHood
5. Give it a value of: 1
6. Logoff or Reboot the computer

This worked though!


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Brindle,I tried your tip on my W95 and sorry to say it didn't work. Rats!
I'm not sure if it was your tip or zookies?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

iaavagent
Tell me which tip didn't work for w95 and I'll try to find it for you. These are primarily for 98\se, my mistake for not mentioning that.. Here is a pic of my System properties tweak and notice there is no network neighborhood icon on the desktop.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks just the same Brindle but I got rid of Network Neighborhood by using TweakUI from MS. Thanks again for the heads up as had you not posted I wouldn't have gone looking for a way!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I used " OEM Logo Master " from mindbeat.com but that site is down or no more around.

Easily customize the information presented in your system properties (control panel) and add some spice to Windows 95/98! You can display your logo and additional information.

OK I found it here. http://sac-ftp.externet.hu/utilmisc18.html
892 oemlogo.zip OEM Logo Master v1.2 - OEM Logo Changer
Not the same as I have. I mean it is the same and is not. It is not a free version but I think it works the same. 
clicking the link http://www.angelfire.com/yt/utilmind/index.html takes you to a page that wants to forward you to mindbet.
Anyhow it should work and there is no install so try it out.

Found a link that tells you how and even change the other window image.
http://www.virtualplastic.net/html/logo_tab.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is the one I made.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

For xp and w2k put it in the system32 folder.


----------



## adznam (Jan 24, 2005)

i'm using win xp....how to change the registered name in the system properties???
Help me TQ


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_change_owner.htm


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The "oeminfo.ini" and "oeminfo.bmp" tip will work for ALL versions of Windows IF you put those files in the correct system folder.

By default, for WinXp and Win2k that is C:\windows\system32
For Win95, Win98 and WinME that is, I believe, c:\windows\system
For WinNT that may be c:\winnt\system32
BUT that may not be your system folder. Find yours, and it will work.

You may have to play around with the location, your system may not be following the default location. But, you can just create the files and move them around to where they do finally work. You don't have to reboot, or anything. Just close the System Properties window and reopen to see if the changes have taken place.

(One last hint, you can easily open the System Properties by holding down the *Windows* key and press the *Pause/Break* key.)


----------

